# Does it get any easier or less uncomfortable??



## megamummy

Hiya, Im 23 weeks preggers with my fraternal twin boys. Ive already got 3 children so I know what pregnancy is like and what it does to your body. Im now at the size I was with the singletons and just dont know how im going to get any bigger. I can't sleep as staying in one position is just too painful, so just as im dozing off I have to get comfy all over again. The top of my bump hurts, bumps always tight, and I have the same pressure pain in my back. I seriously only got 3 hours sleep last night, which isnt good for me when I have a 6, 3 and 1 year old to look after. Im losing the will to live and keep crying because I know ive got another 3 months to go. I love my babies already and I know I HAVE to cope with the pains but im full of cold now and just feel damn right miserable. Please give me some tips on how to cope, im desperate xx


----------



## beckyboo1980

Only 14 weeks myself with my twins but already sufering with my back. I can completely sympathise with how lack of sleep can make you just feel desperate. Just trying to pad myself out with pillows at the moment, including between my knees - susspect you might be doing this already. X


----------



## BeckyD

I was off work for 2 weeks at about 22 weeks. Then the babies shifted up and this eased the pressure on my pelvis/. Get referred to a physio!


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww honey, it is really, really hard :( I had 9-10Ib singletons, and thought that was tough, but the twins were the limit. I reached a ridiculous size with them (they were big), and didn't really sleep beyond 28wks - I totally sympathise. I found that a paracetamol every few days, and hot water bottle really helped to ease the discomfort. Keep strong hun, the time will pass, and all this will be a distant memory very soon xxx


----------



## Mea

I remember that feeling not sleeping and feeling like I had broken ribs where the babies were pushed up against them. I also cried lots when pregnant wit my twins but this forum was great for being able to talk to people who know exactly how you are feeling and can sympathise so make use it. 
Yes it is hard and I am really really sorry I would like to tell youit gets easier but it doesn't! Just keep thinking a few more weeks and you will have forgotten all this pain and will be holding your twins in your arms.


----------



## tplier14

I can't speak to the discomfort my wife had directly, but I can only begin to imagine. At the end she couldn't get comfortable in any position, slepping or awake.


----------



## jessyjones

i totally understand how your feeling.. im 24 weeks on thursday and im waddling about like a monkey... my hips hurt, my legs hurt and my back is crippling! and i feel the size of a hippo... i dont actually know how my belly can stretch anymore than it is because im already bigger than anyone else i know who has had a singleton! ARGH!

The only thing i can advise is that i got a pillow thats like a super length pillow and its been a godsend for getting myself into at least a form of comfortable positioning. 

hot water bottles like the other ladies said have also helped... and get your fella to give you some good back rubs! as i like to tell mine ''THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT'' lol :D


----------



## Emma M

Warm baths 

from around 23-28 weeks I had a bath nearly every night before bed, it just seemed to relax everything. My bump wasn't fully submerged , but I just placed a flannel over it. 

Now I am 32 weeks tho, the baths don't seem so effective. I really struggle to sleep at night because of the size of my bump. Even with pillows for support I find it uncomfortable to lie on my side, so I just sleep sitting up now. After a while you kind of get used to it, and it is much more comfortable than being on my side.


----------



## Pixie J

I'm sorry hun, I can't give you a great deal of advice, unfortunatly I has a real struggle with sleeping but thankfully the twins were my first. I finished work at 26 weeks so I could doze when I needed to and the biggest help was one of the full length pillows that jessyjones has already mentioned. 
I couldn't have a bath towards the end because I couldn't haul myself out of it! I always measured 10 weeks ahead by the way and delivered at 35 weeks.


----------



## megamummy

awww thankyou. Ive been feeling alot better. However now one of the twins has excess fluid in the amniotic sac caused by the hydrops and all the fluid has gone from around his organs and under his skin. Consultant said it should resolve itself in the next few weeks. Had a 4d scan yday and we got ace piccys of him coz of the fluid so he was maybe saving it for that. feel huge x


----------



## daisybby03

i am only 11 weeks and i am getting back spasm...not looking forward to the weeks ahead:(


----------



## djb

I know exactly how you feel, my twins were 7lb14 and 5lb11 and I was huge towards the end. I slept sat up using a pregnancy pillow and wore a maternity support top or maternity belt all the time (in fact since the birth i've set up a maternity belt website telling everyone about them). apart from that just take comfort in the bigger and more uncomfortable you get the bigger and healthier your babies will be. Good luck and lots of love.


----------



## DanniBear

My back herts all the time, I get up 4 times a night to pee! I have SPD! Varicose veins in my legs which make them ache and feel heavy all the time! My belly also feels like a big bruise. I counting the weeks down now, hopefully only 12 weeks now! I can't wait to meet my baby girls, there worth every ache and pain I have! This is also my 4 th pregnancy aswell!! were nearly there xx


----------



## TwinnyMummy

I can totally sympathise with your struggle. I barely got more than 3-4 hours sleep a night from about 26 weeks. What I found helped was a wedge pillow under my belly and various pillows propping me up from behind as well as pillows between my legs. Unfortunately as the pregnancy progresses the pressure on your hips and legs increases and you may find you wake more frequently to change sides. All I could do in the end was take paracetamol when the aching got too much. It did seem to help if my top half was raised so I was almost sleeping in a seated position. 

As for the pains in your back, I would say get in touch with your midwife and ask to be referred to a physio. A friend of mine was prescribed a maternity belt to take some of the weight/pressure of the bump off her back. 

Hope you manage to find something that helps. x


----------

